# Aftermarket Headlight Bulbs



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

I am thinking about changing my stock bulbs into aftermarket ones that are suppose to look more white and brighter. Has anyone done this? What are your experience with them? Any thoughts or comments will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

iefronty said:


> I am thinking about changing my stock bulbs into aftermarket ones that are suppose to look more white and brighter. Has anyone done this? What are your experience with them? Any thoughts or comments will be appreciated. Thanks


keep your wattages same as stock or you could melt your housings... search the forums, lots of posts on this in other car related forums


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I swapped my stock headlight bulbs with Sylvania SilverStars, and it made a big difference. They are reasonably priced, and available at most auot parts stors as well as Wal-Mart and other Super Stores.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

I've had the $80 PIAA bulbs, they worked great, a decent improvement. Given the price diff I'm real curious to see the sylvania bulbs.


----------



## VQPedro (Oct 23, 2005)

SilverStars rock! Advanced Auto Parts is running a special right now...2 for $29.99 and a mail-in $5 rebate if you want to bother with it. I put these in my 98 M3 low beams and it made a BIG difference. The stockers looked very yellow compared to the SilverStars. I just replaced mine yesterday. 

Oh, how much do you guys aim your lights up from the stock position? I read "a couple of turns", but surely it's not full revolutions. Sorry, don't have a garage door to aim 'em at right now.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I swapped my stock headlight bulbs with Sylvania SilverStars, and it made a big difference. They are reasonably priced, and available at most auot parts stors as well as Wal-Mart and other Super Stores.



I must get some of these!!!!!! My drive each way to work is 95% back country roads. And; going home at night now with the time change, I want BRIGHT!!! I saw a deer last night that was right next to the road. I 'DO NOT' want to hit a deer! :thumbdwn:

And; the above question is good: Do you guys with the aftermarket BRIGHT bulbs re-adjust the aim? I didn't think you needed to. But; I'm all ears!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

It's really hard to do a complete revolution with the way the star nut adjuster wheel thingy is mounted to the back ot the headlight. I did about 10 flips with a flat head screwdriver on both and it raised it about an inch and a half. Don't want to go too much or you'll have everyone flashing their brights at you!


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> It's really hard to do a complete revolution with the way the star nut adjuster wheel thingy is mounted to the back ot the headlight. I did about 10 flips with a flat head screwdriver on both and it raised it about an inch and a half. Don't want to go too much or you'll have everyone flashing their brights at you!


Greenwood, IN? The 'Oaken Barrel' Brewpub there is quite good.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

AGR said:


> Greenwood, IN? The 'Oaken Barrel' Brewpub there is quite good.


I live right down the street from it and have never been! Maybe I need to give it a try! Thanks... :cheers:


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I just went out and got the Sylvania SilverStars. I like the improvement already. A simple mod everybody should do.


----------



## pyronn (Sep 26, 2005)

Do they make them to replace the fog/driving lights as well?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I don't think so, but if they did, I'd replace them as well! I did do some research on the Sylvania website and they list a replacement 55W H11 bulb (the size for the fog lights), but it didn't appear as though it was the SilverStar brand.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

For the 2005 Frontier 'Sylvania SilverStar' replacement "Headlight" bulbs, I find part #9007ST.

And, $30.00 for the set at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

pyronn said:


> Do they make them to replace the fog/driving lights as well?


I replaced the headlamp and fog lamp bulbs on my '05 Pathfinder with PIAA's... See my pictures for the part numbers... I used their Xtreme White Bulbs............Triffid


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

*what direction*



05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> It's really hard to do a complete revolution with the way the star nut adjuster wheel thingy is mounted to the back ot the headlight. I did about 10 flips with a flat head screwdriver on both and it raised it about an inch and a half. Don't want to go too much or you'll have everyone flashing their brights at you!


what direction do you turn them in order to aim them higher?

is it...to the right = up and to the left = down?


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> what direction do you turn them in order to aim them higher?
> 
> is it...to the right = up and to the left = down?



I just talked to a buddy of mine that installed 'SilverStar's on his Mustang GT. Like me; he thought it absurd to go adjusting anything. He's been using his for over a year. No adjustments.

You pull the socket, pull the old bulb, replace it with the new bulb, plug it back in. So; why an adjustment? 

What am I missing here?


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> I just talked to a buddy of mine that installed 'SilverStar's on his Mustang GT. Like me; he thought it absurd to go adjusting anything. He's been using his for over a year. No adjustments.
> 
> You pull the socket, pull the old bulb, replace it with the new bulb, plug it back in. So; why an adjustment?
> 
> What am I missing here?


the truck is going to undergo a lift in the next month. this will most likely move the headlights up a good three inches or so. i just wanted to know how to adjust the headlights since i did not want to blind anyone with them


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> the truck is going to undergo a lift in the next month. this will most likely move the headlights up a good three inches or so. i just wanted to know how to adjust the headlights since i did not want to blind anyone with them


Roger! So; for what you're doing, that makes perfect sense. I misunderstood. 
Is it beer time yet?? :cheers:


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> the truck is going to undergo a lift in the next month. this will most likely move the headlights up a good three inches or so. i just wanted to know how to adjust the headlights since i did not want to blind anyone with them


Unless you're just lifting the back, you shouldn't need adjust the headlights up. Maybe down.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

AGR said:


> I just talked to a buddy of mine that installed 'SilverStar's on his Mustang GT. Like me; he thought it absurd to go adjusting anything. He's been using his for over a year. No adjustments.
> 
> You pull the socket, pull the old bulb, replace it with the new bulb, plug it back in. So; why an adjustment?
> 
> What am I missing here?


The adjustment on my truck (and several others on these forums) was pointed toward the ground when I took delivery! Parked at the end of my driveway the main beam of the headlight just hit the bottom of the garage door! I adjusted mine up maybe two inches on the driver's side and three on the passenger side (measured from about 3 foot from the garage door to the headlight) and it was a major improvement for night driving. After making this adjustment, I have never had anyone flash their brights at me, so I figure they are not too high to offend any other drivers. You may have been lucky and your dealer may have adjusted you headlights as part of they're inspection when they received the truck. Or, Nissan got someone on the assembly line that actually adjusted them before they left the factory! I certainly can't speak for everyone, but around the time I purchased my truck (Jun 05) there were a lot of discussions about the headlights needing adjustment, and mine has definetly benefitted from the adjustment!


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> The adjustment on my truck (and several others on these forums) was pointed toward the ground when I took delivery! Parked at the end of my driveway the main beam of the headlight just hit the bottom of the garage door! I adjusted mine up maybe two inches on the driver's side and three on the passenger side (measured from about 3 foot from the garage door to the headlight) and it was a major improvement for night driving. After making this adjustment, I have never had anyone flash their brights at me, so I figure they are not too high to offend any other drivers. You may have been lucky and your dealer may have adjusted you headlights as part of they're inspection when they received the truck. Or, Nissan got someone on the assembly line that actually adjusted them before they left the factory! I certainly can't speak for everyone, but around the time I purchased my truck (Jun 05) there were a lot of discussions about the headlights needing adjustment, and mine has definetly benefitted from the adjustment!


so is it to the right to adjust the headlight up and to the left to adjust it down?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> so is it to the right to adjust the headlight up and to the left to adjust it down?


I honestly wish I could remember! I didn't know either when I started, I just pulled up to about 3 foot from the garage door (or any other flat surface) put a peice of tape in the center of each beam for a reference and started cranking till the center was about 2 inches above where I started! The actually move a good bit with each turn (or actually each partial turn) so you'll know right away if your going in the right direction! Something tells me that I turned the top of the wheel thingy toward the center of the truck on the driver's side (to the left as you face the front of the truck), if that any help!


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

well since i do alot of night driving and am tired of replacment bulbs that are just a little brighter so i installed HID headlights in my 05, and love them :thumbup: my brother has an 05 and the stock headlights can not even compair to the HID's. also the bulbs are acutally less wattage so they produce less heat and have a much longer life then stock or aftermarket bulb's.


----------



## tsumner (Jun 7, 2005)

As for the adjustment on my 05 Pathfinder, I believe it's clockwise *if looking from the driver's seat position* to adjust them up.
Purchased in early June of 2005, and mine also were aimed very low.

I had always used the Silverstars in previous vehicles, but broke down and sprung for the PIAA bulbs for the headlights. Have had them for about a month and I have been very happy with them. Hoping they last a reasonable while so I can justify the cost....

I also replaced the stock fogs with the H11 JDM Yellow bulbs from Luminics. They were reasonably priced, and make a big difference in the rainy weather, but am considering adding some driving lights for fair weather nighttime driving.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm just curious how everyone is adjusting their headlights.

I read this...

_Fog lamps must be aimed so that the top edge of the high intensity zone is set at the horizontal centerline and the left edge of the high intensity zone is set at the vertical centerline. (Same as low beam headlights.) _ 

...on the VA State Inspection Website. It says the lights should be adjusted by an optical headlight aimer, but I adjusted my fogs by pulling up to a wall, marking the height of my bulb (from the ground) on the wall, turning my lights on and bringing the top of the high intensity zone to the line. They allow a 4" tolerance at 25'.

As it said above, the low beams should be adjusted the same way. I haven't checked to see how my low beams were adjusted from the factory/dealer, but I have no complaints about their positioning.

Anyway, I'm just curious if you guys are using a particular adjusting technique or just "eye balling it".


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Anyway, I'm just curious if you guys are using a particular adjusting technique or just "eye balling it".


I used the ever popular scientific method of eyeballing it! :cheers:


----------

